# Weightwatchers update



## Carina1962 (Oct 23, 2010)

just thought i would let you know that i started Weightwatchers 2 weeks ago and have been going to the gym weekly via my GP / Gym Referral Scheme and i have lost 2 lbs   - I am over the moon!

Some of you will remember from a previous post that i have been struggling for weeks to lose weight despite my calorie counting and increase in excercise and i was feeling very disheartened until i decided to join WW and along with the help from the GP / gym referral scheme,  have now for the first time in weeks seen a weight loss  it is the kickstart i needed to get myself motivated again so do hope this is a positive start towards continued weight loss


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2010)

Carina thats fantastic news so pelased for you, keep up the good work hun x


----------



## cazscot (Oct 23, 2010)

Great news Carina, fantastic  x


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well done Carina - keep up the good work.


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 23, 2010)

thank you all for your support, i can't believe it actually as i have been struggling so much lately to shed anything so it looks like the points system with WW and the gym is helping me in the right direction, will keep you all posted


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 23, 2010)

Great news - well done.


----------



## Annimay (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done Carina - you're doing great


----------



## tracey w (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done, sounds like you have found the system that works for you!


----------



## traceycat (Oct 25, 2010)

well done carina


----------



## MargB (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done Carina.  Now you have been spurred on I am sure you will lose loads more.


----------



## kitten (Oct 30, 2010)

well done honey  keep at it  xxx


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 10, 2010)

I missed my WW meeting last night due to other committments but apparently the Points Plan has changed.  Does anyone go to WW and what is the new plan? (i can't wait until next Tues to find out) thanks


----------



## tracey w (Nov 10, 2010)

Carol does this I think she mentioned that the points have changed.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 10, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I missed my WW meeting last night due to other committments but apparently the Points Plan has changed.  Does anyone go to WW and what is the new plan? (i can't wait until next Tues to find out) thanks



Hi Carina, everyting has changed I went to a meeting on Monday night to find out about it.  I am doing my dissertation at the moment (has to be in by Friday), after that will get back to you and give you the basics.


----------

